# Solved: Image Icons/Thumbnails Not Showing



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

For some reason the image icons aren't loading and I can't see the thumbnails 

Here's a screenshot...



Thanks


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

Try managing something trough the VIEW tab


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

Smartguy01 said:


> Try managing something trough the VIEW tab


No change


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Did the thumbnails ever show?

If so...what might you have done to change this?


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

buck52 said:


> Did the thumbnails ever show?
> 
> If so...what might you have done to change this?


Yeah lol.

I really don't know. They started off loading up slow and now eventually not loading up at all.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

On your picture lower right there is an entry THUMBNAIL YES/NO and NO is checked off.
Also it apears you are using VIEW/TILES instead of VIEW/THUMBNAILS.
I have Windows XP which apears slightly different then your view, but very similar fix.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

if you click on one of the icons do you see the full picture? If so in what program does it open in?

Knotbored... If that's a screenshot of the windows explorer window I think the yes/no you're refering to is an image shack issue


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

My Vista machine, and I assume by the look that this is Vista as well, experienced the same degradation. It was fast and then at a certain point the thumbs loaded slow, and slower and then just stopped, no more thumbs. The only thing that changed in my case is that I added significantly to the number of images in the folder.

Have you tried using a program like FastStone Image viewer instead? FastStone had no problem loading and keeping all thumbs on display in its browser so that's a suggestion at least as a workaround.


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't see any YES/NO under the pictures ?!?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Smartguy01 said:


> I don't see any YES/NO under the pictures ?!?


look by the image shack codes...

I suspect that's what's being refered to though it has nothing to do with issue


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll try FastStone Image Viewer see if I get any change.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

I've tried a number of different picture viewer programs and still no luck. Thumbnails just aren't showing


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=21775


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

what programs have you tried?

select just a couple of them and put them in a new folder on your desktop...then try opening with windows explorer... right click any one photo in the new folder and select open with then chose program then windows explorer...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Noyb said:


> http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=21775


good find Noyb


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

Noyb said:


> http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=21775


I've been to the folder, deleted the files, ran a disk clean up and restarted my laptop, and it's still the same 

Do you think it could be a virus causing it? If so, I'll post my logs.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Jbrown832 said:


> I've tried a number of different picture viewer programs and still no luck. Thumbnails just aren't showing


Image editing and viewer programs usually have their own thumbnail browser.
I use Irfanview .. and the last time I looked - it worked well in Vista.

Just a wild guess .. turn off the thumbnails .. play w awhile .. 
reboot and turn the thumbnails back on.

Seems like this is a common problem in Vista .. Maybe some more googling might help.


----------



## Jbrown832 (Jan 20, 2008)

Noyb said:


> Image editing and viewer programs usually have their own thumbnail browser.
> I use Irfanview .. and the last time I looked - it worked well in Vista.
> 
> Just a wild guess .. turn off the thumbnails .. play w awhile ..
> ...


Done it! 

I went to turn the thumbnails off and seen they had actually been off the whole time 

Thanks for your help, and sorry for wasting your time lol


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Then your picture in post #1 was actually Icons .. and not Thumbnails.
I've never seen that Icon before .. or I would have known what the problem was.

Seems that Vista has forgot there's a difference in the display of ... and the purpose for ... Icons and Thumbnails.
I'm still trying to figure out why Vista thinks a Thumbnail of a pdf file makes an Icon.

Glad I made a good wild guess .. You're not wasting my time.


----------

